# Amsterdam, April 2013



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

168. Prinsengracht

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Prinsengracht - 28 by Topaas, on Flickr

169.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Prinsengracht - 30 by Topaas, on Flickr

170.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Prinsengracht - 31 by Topaas, on Flickr

171.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Prinsengracht - 34 by Topaas, on Flickr

172.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Prinsengracht - 36 by Topaas, on Flickr

173.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Prinsengracht - 38 by Topaas, on Flickr

174.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Prinsengracht - 39 by Topaas, on Flickr

175. Westertoren

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Westertoren - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

176.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Prinsengracht - 40 by Topaas, on Flickr

177.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Prinsengracht - 41 by Topaas, on Flickr

178. Westerkerk

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Westerkerk - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

179. Anne Frank Museum

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Anne Frank Huis - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

180. Anne Frank Huis

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Anne Frank Huis - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

181.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Prinsengracht - 42 by Topaas, on Flickr

182. 9-straatjes, Reestraat

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - 9 Straatjes - Reestraat - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

183.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - 9 Straatjes - Reestraat - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

184. Keizersgracht

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Keizersgracht - 13 by Topaas, on Flickr

185.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Keizersgracht - 14 by Topaas, on Flickr

186. 9 straatjes, Hartenstraat

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - 9 Straatjes - Hartenstraat - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

187. Keizersgracht

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Keizersgracht - 15 by Topaas, on Flickr

188.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Keizersgracht - 16 by Topaas, on Flickr

189. 9 straatjes, Wolvenstraat

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - 9 Straatjes - Wolvenstraat by Topaas, on Flickr

190. Herengracht

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 55 by Topaas, on Flickr

191.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 56 by Topaas, on Flickr

192.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 57 by Topaas, on Flickr

193.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 58 by Topaas, on Flickr

194.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 60 by Topaas, on Flickr

195.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 59 by Topaas, on Flickr

196.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 62 by Topaas, on Flickr

197.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 63 by Topaas, on Flickr

198.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 64 by Topaas, on Flickr

199. Beulingsloot

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - Beulingsloot by Topaas, on Flickr

200. Beulingstraat

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Beulingstraat by Topaas, on Flickr

201. Herengracht

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 67 by Topaas, on Flickr

202.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 69 by Topaas, on Flickr

203.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Herengracht - 71 by Topaas, on Flickr

204. Vijzelstraat

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Vijzelstraat by Topaas, on Flickr

205. Thorbeckeplein

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Thorbeckeplein - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

206.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Thorbeckeplein - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

207.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Thorbeckeplein - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

208.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Thorbeckeplein - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

209.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Thorbeckeplein - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

210. Rembrandtplein

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

211.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

212.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

213.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

214.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

215.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

216.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

217.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

218.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr

219.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 11 by Topaas, on Flickr

220.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Rembrandtplein - 13 by Topaas, on Flickr

221. Reguliersbreestraat

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Reguliersbreestraat - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

222.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Reguliersbreestraat - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

223. Tuschinski

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Tuschinski by Topaas, on Flickr

224.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Henri Willig Cheese & More by Topaas, on Flickr

225. Singel

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

226. Muntplein

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Muntplein - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

227.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Munttoren - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

228.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Muntplein - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

229. Bloemenmarkt

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - Bloemenmarkt - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

230.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - Bloemenmarkt - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

231.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - Bloemenmarkt - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

232.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

233.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - Bloemenmarkt - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

234. Openhartsteeg

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Openhartsteeg by Topaas, on Flickr

235.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - Bloemenmarkt - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

236.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

237. Christmas Palace

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Christmas Palace - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

238. Sint Jorisstraat

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Sint Jorisstraat by Topaas, on Flickr

239.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - Bloemenmarkt - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

240.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

241.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Koningsplein by Topaas, on Flickr

242.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Singel - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

243. Heiligeweg

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Heiligeweg - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

244.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Heiligeweg - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

quite a lovely and interesting city.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

245. Kalvertoren

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Kalvertoren - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

246.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Kalvertoren - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

247.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from Kalvertoren - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

248.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from Kalvertoren - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

249.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Kalvertoren - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

250. Spui

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Spui - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

251.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Spui - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

252. Gedempte Begijnensloot

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Gedempte Begijnensloot - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

253. Begijnensteeg

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Begijnensteeg by Topaas, on Flickr

254. Paleis op de Dam

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Paleis op de Dam - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

255.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Kermis op de Dam - Diamond Wheel - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

256.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

257.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

258.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

259.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

260.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

261.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

262.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

263.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

264.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr

265.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 14 by Topaas, on Flickr

266.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 15 by Topaas, on Flickr

267.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 18 by Topaas, on Flickr

268.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 24 by Topaas, on Flickr

269.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 26 by Topaas, on Flickr

270.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - View from the Diamond Wheel - 28 by Topaas, on Flickr

271. Nieuwe Kerk

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Nieuwe Kerk by Topaas, on Flickr

272. Magna Plaza

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Magna Plaza - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

273.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Magna Plaza - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

274.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Magna Plaza - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

275.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Magna Plaza - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

276.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Magna Plaza - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

277.

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Magna Plaza - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr

278. De Bijenkorf

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - De Bijenkorf by Topaas, on Flickr

279. Beurs van Berlage

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Beurs van Berlage by Topaas, on Flickr

280. Amsterdam Centraal

2013-04-01 Amsterdam - Centraal Station by Topaas, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool people, cool place and cool photos.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

23-06-2013:

281. IJveer

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - IJveer - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

282. Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ by Topaas, on Flickr

283.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - Toren Overhoeks - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

284.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - IJveer - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

285.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - Toren Overhoeks - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

286.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - Toren Overhoeks - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

287.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

288.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

289.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

290.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

291.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

292.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

293.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

294.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

295.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 11 by Topaas, on Flickr

296.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 12 by Topaas, on Flickr

297.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 16 by Topaas, on Flickr

298.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 17 by Topaas, on Flickr

299.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 18 by Topaas, on Flickr

300.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - View from Toren Overhoeks - 20 by Topaas, on Flickr

301.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - Toren Overhoeks - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

302.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - Toren Overhoeks - 10 by Topaas, on Flickr

303.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - Toren Overhoeks - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

304.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - Toren Overhoeks - 11 by Topaas, on Flickr

305.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - Toren Overhoeks - 13 by Topaas, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

23-06-2013

*A Lab*

306. The A Lab is a former laboratory of the Shell

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

307.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

308.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

309.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

310.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

311.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

312.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr

313.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 11 by Topaas, on Flickr

314.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 12 by Topaas, on Flickr

315.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 13 by Topaas, on Flickr

316.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 15 by Topaas, on Flickr

317.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 14 by Topaas, on Flickr

318.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 19 by Topaas, on Flickr

319.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 22 by Topaas, on Flickr

320.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 23 by Topaas, on Flickr

321.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 25 by Topaas, on Flickr

322.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 26 by Topaas, on Flickr

323.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 29 by Topaas, on Flickr

324.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 32 by Topaas, on Flickr

325.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 34 by Topaas, on Flickr

326.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 36 by Topaas, on Flickr

327.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 37 by Topaas, on Flickr

328.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 38 by Topaas, on Flickr

329.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 39 by Topaas, on Flickr

330.

2013-06-23 Amsterdam - A Lab - 40 by Topaas, on Flickr

-to be continued-


----------

